# Trek Navigator, Specialised expedition elite or Giant Sedona LX



## Jenn Mul

Hi,

I would be very grateful for some advice. I haven't cycled for years and am looking for a bike to ride a mile and a half to the station in the mornings and to take to the local forest at the weekend. I am 5 foot so I am fairly limited in avaliable frames. My brother has suggested front suspension for a more comfortable ride but I have been told in shops that it is not necessarily useful. As I often wear long skirts I would like a low step through so I have no excuses to take the bike.

Looking on the web I have come up up with 3 that appeal to me and have the front suspenion my brother advises but I can't find a local store that stocks them. They are the Trek Navigator 3.0 equipped wsd, the Specialized Expedition Elite wsd and the Giant Sedona LX womens.

Does anyone have any opinion on these and which would be the best buy? Are they suitable for my requirements or would you advise something else?

Thank you in advance for your help  ,

Jenn


----------



## Oldteen

Congrats on your decision to cycle-commute! Your body, your wallet (savings on gas & parking), & the planet will be better for it.

My "vertically-challenged" wife has a Trek Navigator which she got almost 3 yrs ago. Although she now has 2 other bikes (road & mountain), she still loves that Navigator. It has seen service as a mountain bike (with knobby tires, of course), and a road-rider with slick tires. I agree with your brother's advice on the "step-through" design & front suspension- both great features for your you. I do not know the current pricing of these 3 bikes, so I can't tell you which is the best "value". IMHO- the Sedona frame seems less well-built/less solid, although all 3 should be OK for your intended use. Just make sure you feel comfortable with the fit of whatever bike you choose.
Also- consider that your 1 1/2 mi rides may grow into longer recreational rides if/when cycling gets in your blood 

Let us know what you decide, & how you're doing. This site can be a great source of advice and support.


----------



## Jenn Mul

*Navigator it is...*

Hi Oldteen,

Thanks for your reply, it gave me the confidence to follow my heart. Of the 3 I liked the look of the Navigator best myself. Fortunately I managed to find a 13.5 inch 2.0 model today in a store not too far from work and got to take it out for a spin. I was very nervous as I haven't ridden in years but it was fantastic :thumbsup: just like riding a bike  

I would have probably liked to get the seat down a wee bit more but the rear rack got in the way...mad eh....why add a rear rack as a nice extra on a bike for us little folk that gets in the way!!

Any way I've decided I'm going to order the 3.0 tomorrow.....can't wait!!

Thanks again will let you know how my first outing goes when I get the bike.

Jenn


----------



## netferd

*love the navigator*

Hi Jenn...I am 62 years old, had bypass surgery i year ago. My children bought me a bike for my birthday this past June. My son, currently in Iraq, selected a Navigator for me, which was in stock at a bike shop in Harleysville, PA. I LOVE the bike....highly reccomend it for anyone!


----------



## innergel

My mother in law has a Trek Navigator 1.0 (I think). She's in her late 50's and rides that thing all over creation - roads, MUT's, parks, everywhere. I've taken it for a few short spins and it rides nice and should be perfect for what you are looking for. My daughter has a Giant Sedona and it's nice as well. 

All three bikes are comparable and none is better than the other. You did the exact right thing and got the one that spoke to you. I think you are going to be very happy with the Navigator. 

And FWIW, you should be able to remove the rack if it's in the way. They are generally just held on with a few small bolts on the bottom and top of the seatstays. If you aren't comfortable doing it, ask the guys in the shop to remove it when you pick it up. Also ask them to fit you to the bike. That service should come with the price of the bike.


----------



## Jenn Mul

*Thank You !!!!*

Hello All,

Thank you for the time you took to answer my query. Encouraged by your support I purchased the Navigator and then found various excuses not to take it out.....mainly due to being a bit wary not having ridden in soooo long.

Anyway I finally took it out last week, it was GREAT and such a pleasure to ride I just kept on going and going. I must have ridden about 8 miles without really noticing..... that is someone who doesn't do any kind of keep fit and hasn't ridden for about 20 years. Went over bumpy paths and holes in the road without feeling a thing.

Thanks again for your encouragement it was just the bike I was looking for


----------

